# Doe aborting



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

This morning I found a first timer had abort her kid, She wasnt due until Feb, What could have caused it, The last couple of days ive been sick, So they have just been getting a bale of hay. No grain. Other wise they get grain and hay. What could have caused this? Is there any way she can abort one and still have one still inside that she could carry full term. What should I do for the mother?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't have answers, but just wanted to tell you I am sorry.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Im sorry too. Could she have gotten butted?


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I had one abort twins a couple weeks ago and scoured the internet looking for answers, since I knew that she hadn't been beat up. Turned out to be Chlamydia. uuugh. poor baby.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

there are so many reasons, from mineral deficiency to infection, (very very rare from mechanical abuse) for a doe to abort that there can not be an answer just over the internet. only conclusion would be to get necropsy done from fetus and/or placenta.
sorry it happened to your doe. after parasite control (fecal test and worming if necessary) and bo-se shot, try to bred her again next heat cycle.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

There is nothing to do, and most have no cause at all. 1 in 7 women misscarry, so it would bode the same in our livestock. Most you don't even note because it is nothing more than a wet tail, later abortions can be caused by...being butted, lack of nutrition... in self absorbing one kid all three in the same horn are aborted instead of absorbed. It's very very unlikely that your doe is still bred, but this early in the year she will recycle in less than 8weeks. Heat will be very light, if you have an older buck to make sure she gets bred put her in with him.

Now if you have another doe abort than you have a problem. Vicki


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

Okay..now another panic attack......my goats butt each other all the time. Do I need to freak out now?????


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

not at all. goats wouldn't have survived this long if they would have lost kids this easy  
most breeder will claim butting or jumping if a doe aborts. if they would send in fetus or placenta for testing, (costly  ) they would learn that most of the time it is either infection or nutritional cause.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

DW Farms said:


> Is there any way she can abort one and still have one still inside that she could carry full term. What should I do for the mother?
> 
> Thanks
> Adam


I'd be more worried that she still has one in her and it is dead as well. She may need antibiotics and/or actual removal of the fetus.
I had it happen with a mare that was brought into my boarding facility.
Good luck!


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

AHHHAHH, Another one aborted today. I dont know what is going on. Havent changed feed, havent changed the hay, nothing different. Whats going on!!! And as far as a vet there are non close, the ones that are close they arent doing farm calls. Please any help.

Adam


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i would contact your state lab and send the aborted material in for testing. 
in the meantime, put the rest of your does on tetramycin crumbles in case you are dealing with chlamydia infection.
are that all does bred by the same buck? did you see pinkeye in your goats during the summer? did you give them selenium pre-breeding?
what kind of minerals do you have for your goats?
is your hay free of mold?


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

Ive got wethers and un bred does with these one, Will terryimicin hurt them?
Yes, all are bred to the same buck, The mineral is Meat Maker mineral, No i didnt give selinium and Ive not seen or smelt mold and no pinkeye. Also there are no cats here, and when the hay was bough from, was right out of the feild.

Adam


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe you should call Vicki !?


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I gave my older unbred stock LA200... I know people who will give all their stock oxytetracyclines but I'm paranoid and since I was told that it'll mess with their teeth and bone growth, I won't. My older doelings and my pregnant doe, I gave Tylan200. Those who were in the pen with the doe who aborted, I seperated with her and burned all the bedding . She was kept on her own until she stopped discharging. 


Like I said, I'm paranoid and easily freaked out.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

At least freak out about the right thing 

Because tetracycling cause molotted teeth and bones in us who took it for acne back in the 70's it does not then, just because it is on the internet, mean it causes this in goats...for heavens sake!!

You will loose your entire crop if you don't start. Give does who are still pregnant shots of 3.5cc per 50 pounds of any 200 mg tetracycline under the skin subq. Give it every 12 hours for one day and then once a day for 5 days. Then drug the feed you use. Areomycin crumbles for cattle can be found at all feed stores, or they can order them out of their books for you. We have the dosages up on goatkeeping 101 at dairygoatinfo.com Keep them on it until spring. The does who aborted will be immune next year if this is chlamydia or mycoplsma or toxoplasmosis. Do not forget to do your buck who I would give injections to. It is nearly always a sexually transmitted disease that you does will now blood test positive for. If you have the money in the spring you may want to test the herd for Q fever, if you drink the milk, but it is usually later term abortion with sort of water babies born.

Don't choose the option of doing nothing, do not let any women of child bearing ages around the fetus or exude from the uterus, keep it picked up. Vicki


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

Are you meaning LA200 will that work? 

Could this be anything else?

I hate this!

Adam


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

DW Farms said:


> Are you meaning LA200 will that work?
> 
> Could this be anything else?
> 
> ...



like it was said before, it is impossible for us to make an exact diagnosis. only a lab can tell for sure. 
LA-200 is burning, biomycin would be better.


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

How is chlamydia or mycoplsma or toxoplasmosis brought in to them? Hows it transfered


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Say one of your does has this, or is a carrier of this. The buck breeds her and gets this from her, then gives it to doe number 2 and doe number 3 as they are bred.

Or your buck comes to your place with it.

Or your buck catches this from breeding and outside doe.

Or the two does came with it from their previous homes. Although they will abort and build immunity other does, kids, and any kids born alive will not be born with immunity so they will then not only infect bucks next year during breeding season but they will abort also.

That is how you distinguish between abortions that are either a missplaced egg, does who fight and an abortion storm. Once you have a second abortion you take percautions. It's not about diagnosis, it's about preventing the loss of a kid group, because even if you sent in the last aborted material and blood from the doe, by the time you get the results back you will have lost all does pregnancies. It's not as if the kids are diseased, it's the bodies way of dealing with this, the kids being negative for the disease are incompatible to live in the uterus that is attacking them. The placenta, being part of the dam with DNA from the buck, will test positive for sexually transmitted disease. In early abortion you use all fetal material since they don't abort, kids and then placenta, it is all in one.

If all you can get locally is LA200 start them on it now, order the feed through tetracycline also, then talk and read and do a necropsy. 

Did you have pinkeye in your herd this summer? 

A litter of kittens in the barn this summer or fall? Kittens in the haybarn? Vicki


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

No cats and no pinkeye, I talked from a vet from Michigan, that was very informative on the subject. She also said, that she really couldnt tell me what to do for the others. She did tell me that what ever they had if anything, has been there for at least a month, slowly doing the damage. So its likely for the other to have been exposed. And that I shouldnt be surpised if more abort.

So I guess time will tell. I can get Auremoycin and Terrimyicin crumbles at work. Which is better and how much to feed, Is it safe for wethers and llamas?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if this would be my herd, i would give bo-se (mu-se) to all to helps strengthen the immune system. also vit-b shots for a couple of days as this has worked very well here. i would also give them biomycin and after that put them on tetracyclin crumbles until they have kidded i think dosage is on the package? even if the cause is something else, this treatment would be like fire insurance even though you hope your home will not burn down


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

They are the same drug. Does the vet do small ruminants? I know that giving the injections will stop the abortion storm if you start it now, sure one more may abort tomorrow but does due a week or more later than these does will not. Vicki


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok, So LA 200 at what dosage and start them on Aeromycin or Terrymicycin crumbles. Can I keep feeding the hay, even tho I belive it is cat pee/poo free.

Adam

Also, Could this also just be some freak thing?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

DW Farms said:


> Ok, So LA 200 at what dosage and start them on Aeromycin or Terrymicycin crumbles. Can I keep feeding the hay, even tho I belive it is cat pee/poo free.
> 
> Adam
> 
> Also, Could this also just be some freak thing?



See post 16.

Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like the beginning of an abortion storm. 

I keep Bio-mycin 200 on hand for occasions such as this, a large dose for those left in the herd. And one dose for each who did abort, BUT I also keep Aureomycin crumbles on hand to feed through the whole herd for a few days. 

These crumbles are tetracycline in a feed form and are an important part of my health program. Feed it first, before you give grain to the goat.

You can buy it in 50 lb. bags at the feed store- not overly expensive, but they cost more than regular feed.


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

I went to the barn today to find yet another doe aborted. I gave everyone the LA200 and will get some Terriymicin crumbles when I go to town. I have a feeling that I will not have any kids this spring.

Adam


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

We no more aborting today. Im hoping the LA200 and the terrymicin is working, I'll keep you all posted,
Thanks
Adam


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

adam that is good to hear. keep my fingers crossed for lots of kids in the spring for you


----------

